# Need help with Honda GCV160 Pls.



## CGC (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm looking for some help/advice with a Honda GCV160 engine on my Husqvarna self propelled mower. A few weeks back my wife felt the need to mow the yard while I was at work (what, I don't do the laundry when you are out with the girls do I?) and got a little too close to the fire hydrant. Ok, she mowed the flange on the hydrant. It took a little nick out of the hydrant and only very slightly bent the blade, but now the thing has a noticeable vibration/ noise. It didn't seem too bad but I went and replaced the blade with a brand new OEM one. Vibration persists, I have ruled out a bent shaft, have had one of those before and we all know how painful that can be. Seems like there is a significant amount of axial end play in the shaft now (shaft moves up and down vertically approx 1/16" or more) and I believe that this is the cause of my vibration/noise. I am thinking that the little "encounter" with the hydrant has bent or otherwise damaged an internal thrust bearing allowing the shaft to move vertically and make the noise. So, not having torn into the engine yet, is there in fact a thrust bearing or similar arrangement in this type of engine? Can it be replaced? Where can I get one? Engine diagrams anyone? Thanks in advance, only helpful coments please.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

you sure the crank isn't bent?


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

pull the plug wire off !!!!! have someone hold the handle down to the ground and pull on the rope slowly , watch the crankshaft i bet it wobbles


----------



## mikemerritt (Dec 6, 2004)

The vertical play you mention is end play and its supposed to be there, it lets the engine find its center. I'm with the others on the bent crank. Pull the plug (so it will be very easy to turn and hold still) watch the shaft while someone pulls it through slowly. Just the slightest bend can cause serious vibration at 3200+ rpm's.

Mike


----------



## CGC (Jun 14, 2005)

*But wait...*

I hear what you are saying, but it is more of a noise than a vibe and I can reduce/eliminate it if I push down on the top of the engine (pull start assembly) which bears down on the rotating crankshaft when it is running. I have built many engines before, just not one of these, which lead me to the excessive end play theory. That and the minimal amount of damage to the blade and hydrant are about to drive me to opening it up to check out its internals. Or I can just run it until it eats itself up. It is an awesome mower though...


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

CGC said:


> I hear what you are saying, but it is more of a noise than a vibe and I can reduce/eliminate it if I push down on the top of the engine (pull start assembly) which bears down on the rotating crankshaft when it is running. I have built many engines before, just not one of these, which lead me to the excessive end play theory. That and the minimal amount of damage to the blade and hydrant are about to drive me to opening it up to check out its internals. Or I can just run it until it eats itself up. It is an awesome mower though...


when you hold it down you are killing the vibration , you can hit the crank and probally fix it but i dont and wont do it its dangerous the crank can crack and break and @ 3600 thats pretty dangerous , i dont know how long it will last i would say depending on how bad its bent might last a while


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah when you do that, your bearing down on the cover... bearing down on the engine and the vibrations are going out into you, and seems to stop, it might last a while... unless you want to fix it.


----------

